# Grey Slime - need help



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

for 2 weeks now im fighting with this alage
i have tried blackout for 4 days and this slime went away but came back slowly.
also im now trying erythromycin got the advice from a friend (im on the 4th day) but so far it doesnt seem to work.
im think of using excel but im not sure about the dosege 
any ideas?

p.s
co2 is 30ppm
Nitrate 20ppm


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yoni_S,

Uneaten food can sometimes cause this problem, any possibility that is what is happening? Do you have a cleaning crew in the aquarium like corydoras catfish and otocinclus?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

i have 8 corys and 14 otos but i dont this 
thats the cause for the alage.
if i dose with excel will it help? about 5 times the regular dosage


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yoni_S,

I would never dose Excel at 5X regular dosage. Are you doing regular water changes? If so, how much?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

my water changes is about 50% once a week


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yoni S,

You might try increasing your water changes to 2X a week until the problem subsides. If the slime is not caused by food, is it possible that there is decaying vegetation in the tank? I have had grey slime show up when the crown of a dead Amazon Sword started to decompose; also on some driftwood when I first put it in a tank even though it was boiled.


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Yoni S,
> 
> You might try increasing your water changes to 2X a week until the problem subsides. If the slime is not caused by food, is it possible that there is decaying vegetation in the tank? I have had grey slime show up when the crown of a dead Amazon Sword started to decompose; also on some driftwood when I first put it in a tank even though it was boiled.


thanks, ill increase my water changes and also increase the dosage of excel and report back


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

great pic, also wish to have discus but i cant saygoodbye
to my plants.
i woke up today and so..... white water
bacteria death, i put some nitravec,reduced lighting
to 2X54W and turned on the air pump for the fish
and so far so good, ill do massive water change in 24th hours and hope in the meantime not to get green water.
any suggestions?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

report:
after 2 days and 60% water change 
i can say for sure that the grey slime
is gone from my aqaurim
results:
2 dead ramiraz and my HM is also dead
but he will grow back.

for summary i can say it was not my first choice but it work and with minimal damage (at least for me)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yoni_S,

I doubt it was the water changes that caused the bacteria death and white water, how much Excel did you dose?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Yoni_S,
> 
> I doubt it was the water changes that caused the bacteria death and white water, how much Excel did you dose?


it wasnt the water change that caused it, it was the excel over dose for sure,
i only did the water change 24h after i saw white water.

1. i did big water change
2. i dose 5 times the recommended amount, "On initial use or after major (>40%) water change,
use 1 capful (5 mL) for every 40 L (10 US gallons).
3.did a 60% water change 24h after bacteria death (white water).

and thats it.
of course started cycle again but with close to 100% plants so theres no problem and the fish seems
fine.


----------

